# Eclipse: Programm startet nicht, wie Fehler feststellen?



## HannsW (10. Jul 2009)

meine classe 

```
public class ArtikelStamm extends beans_swing.StdJFrame implements  WindowListener , ActSwingAdapter {
```

will nicht starten.

Meine Erweiterung von JFrame() beans_swing.StdJFrame kann ich ausführen.
Rufe ich jedoch ArtikelStamm () direkt in Eclipse auf, bekomme ich nur die Meldung


> <terminated>auftrag.ArtikelStamm at localhost:1917
> <terminated, exit value: 0>C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe (10.07.2009 09:41:31)



Ein 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println( eineMeldung);
```
 in den construktoren nützt auch nichts.

Ich habe keine Fehler in dem Source angezeigt, und auch keine Warnungen.

Wie komme ich dem Fehler auf die Spur?

Hanns


----------



## HannsW (10. Jul 2009)

HAt denn niemand eine Idee, wie ich weiter vorgehen könnte?
TIA HANNS


----------



## Leroy42 (10. Jul 2009)

Was ist denn der genaue Code deiner Klasse?

Dieser Einzeiler kann es jawohl nicht sein!:shock:


----------



## Chumax (11. Jul 2009)

haste ein setvisible drin?


----------



## Vayu (11. Jul 2009)

ich glaube wenn der konstruktor gar nicht erst aufgerufen wird, muss es woanders dran liegen. was hast du für ein java installiert? sonst irgendwelche komische einstellungen im eclipse?


----------



## HannsW (11. Jul 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:


> ich glaube wenn der konstruktor gar nicht erst aufgerufen wird, muss es woanders dran liegen. was hast du für ein java installiert? sonst irgendwelche komische einstellungen im eclipse?



Ein setVisisble() habe ich drin.

Das Merkwürdige ist, daß ich nach einem Neustart von Eclipse, auf einmal in die main komme. Es gibt da andere "Fehler" wie fehlende Dateien, weshalb das Programm nach Meldungen gewollt abbricht.

Ich werde das verfolgen, und mich ggfls erneut melden.

@chumax: warum die Frage nach setvisible? Meinst Du, daß nur keine Anzeige erfolgte?


Hanns


----------

